# 1999+ GM western ultramount truck side mounts



## Flounder90 (Jan 19, 2018)

Western part number #3529 for 99+ style General Motors product. Like new condition. Mount was purchased to run a unimount plow as a back up truck. Never plowed with the truck and put the unimount on something else. Mounts have had a plow hung on them but never pushed snow. Ultramount to unimount conversion bar not included. This sale is just for the the truck side ultramount frame itself no pockets. Asking $300 plus buyer paid shipping.

INFO COPIED FROM PPD's WEBSITE ON MOUNT FITMENT:
"Western ultramount truck mount:
Mount#3529 Part #67981-2 (replaces 67981)
Chevy - GMC
1999-2006 4x4 1500HD, 2500, 3500
2001-2005 4x2 C3500 & C3600
2000-2006 4x4 Suburban/Yukon XL 2500
2002-2005 4x4 Avalanche 2500
2007 4x4 1500HD
2007-2010 4x4 2500HD, 3500 All New
2007-2010 4x2 C3500 All New
2007-2010 4x4 Suburban 2500 All New
2007-2010 4x4 Yukon XL 2500 All New"

Buyer responsible for confirming fitment before purchasing. 


Located in Fredericksburg VA 22407

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

How much to shop to New York buffalo


----------



## themayor (Jan 20, 2013)

Flounder90 said:


> Western part number #3529 for 99+ style General Motors product. Like new condition. Mount was purchased to run a unimount plow as a back up truck. Never plowed with the truck and put the unimount on something else. Mounts have had a plow hung on them but never pushed snow. Ultramount to unimount conversion bar not included. This sale is just for the the truck side ultramount frame itself no pockets. Asking $300 plus buyer paid shipping.
> 
> INFO COPIED FROM PPD's WEBSITE ON MOUNT FITMENT:
> "Western ultramount truck mount:
> ...


Is this still available?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If OP cannot still help you out. I have a set that I would part with.


----------



## themayor (Jan 20, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> If OP cannot still help you out. I have a set that I would part with.


I have not had a response, how much shipped to St. Joseph, MI 49085. Need it for a 2002 GMC 1500 HD, Western Ultra mount.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

themayor said:


> I have not had a response, how much shipped to St. Joseph, MI 49085. Need it for a 2002 GMC 1500 HD, Western Ultra mount.


PM Sent


----------

